# Cut out dogs



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi. I'm having a hawk problem and a friend suggested dog or human yard cut outs. Has anyone had any success using those to deter hawk attacks?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

First time I ever heard of that. I would suggest penning the flock for a week or so until the hawk realizes he cant get a free meal. I normally free range but when we have hawk / eagle issue I pen the flock for week. The eagle or hawk moves and all is good for now. So far i have only had 1 hawk incident ( DH seen it happen so ran outside and the chicken got away)and 1 eagle incident (killed 2 ducks) , both times I penned my flock afterwards for a week and havnt seen either predator since. My pen is covered with black deer fence, it comes in 7' x 110' for $20. IF your having a really bad time with the hawks you could also call your DNR. In the summer we have hawks fly over but my flock runs under the porch or trampoline until it passes.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I've arranged the yard with lots of places to hide. They've been inside for 3 weeks. They did fine today. They're pretty much trained to follow me when I have a treat tray so at 5:00 I bring treats and everyone goes to bed. So far so good. The cut outs are just something I never thought of and wondered if anyone else tried them.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Not sure the cutouts would work. I've had a hawk come and snatch a bird out of my tree while I was nearby. I raised enough rucus that the surrounding birds dove in and helped attack the hawk. Hawk dropped the little bird and all was okay. Maybe if the cutouts had movement to them like a scarecrow ... Just an added thought.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Someone suggested scarecrow but I've head so many stories of people being right there when it happened. Wish the crows would come back.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, throw some road kill in your backyard and they'll be back in a hurry.


----------

